# Hornady A-Max 30-06 match grade ammo for hunting



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I own a M1 Garand. I would like to get on some deer with a new hunting spot for next year.

I've read a couple of internet searches on the subject. The most common caliber that comes to conversation is the .308 round in 150gr. The argument is the thin metal jacket "grenades" on hard bone. Some say it's a horrible idea others say they haven't had issues. They claim the weight is varmint size round.

I do not reload. I am limited to surplus ammo (FMJ) or using a adjustable gas plug. Hornady makes ammo specifically to mil-specs that can be shot in the Garand as is. Well they only make it in the A-Max round, in 168gr. 

What's your thoughts?

Here is the round in question:

http://www.hornady.com/store/30-06-168-gr-A-MAX-M1-Garand/


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

My friend shot a doe last season with the 168 grain amax from a ar-10 in .308. The deer was plenty dead in spite of my telling him that bullet was not a hunting bullet. I would not hesitate to pull the trigger with an amax based soley on his performance.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's the same exact thing I've heard. I am a shotgun hunter. I've never dropped a deer in it's tracks so I think that is the claim besides the physics behind it. 

I guess what makes a match grade bullet is a thin jacket and more homogeneous lead core.

I don't want to be in humane to a deer by any means. Is this one of those rounds that has limitations for shot placement and size of game?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't do it. I've read of many success stories as I have horror stories. It's unfortunate because my X-bolt will group the 168 AMAXs at about 1/2" @ 100 yards.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a little confused, the Garand was chambered for the 30-06. I understand that there were conversions to 308 Win. Which is it that you have?

Another note: The original Garand is a 30-06.............and then again..........it is not a 30-06! It was designed specificially for 150 to 173 grain bullets loaded with Dupont 4895 powder to around 2700 - 2650 fps.

there are a lot of factory loaded 30-06 cartridges that will damage the Garand rifle. For handloading I recommend either H4895 or IMR 4895 powder, (slower burning powders can and probably will damage the operating rod) and keep the velocities close to the original military load. The original sights on the rifle are also set-up for these loads.

For hunting, a 150 or 165 grain soft point bullet should work just fine. However, many states do not allow a semi-auto rifle that has an eight round capacity. You can purchase en-bloc clips from Midway (www.midwayusa.com) that only hold 5 cartridges. They also have clips that allow you to load and shoot single shot - handy for range shooting.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

It is a 30-06, the 308 reference was in regards to the research I had begun to do on my own, it was the common caliber for the same question. The 308 version of the match grade round came in the 150 gr range. Similar calibers-but different weights. Assumption was the heavier weight might make significant change in the perceptions of the AMAX round.

Yeah I know all about the commercial loads. I actually hand picked my Garand down at the CMP North Store two years ago(55', SA). I picked up a spam can while I was there. I am almost done with it. I am completely aware of the damage that can be done with commercial with the operating systems of the guns. I know a Schuster or McCann adjustable gas plug and a operating rod spring (new one) would put me in the right. I own a schuster plug, but I plan on buying more surplus plinking ammo to from the CMP. If I can hold out as long as I can (thinking the Hornady stuff, made just for Garands) could be used to hunt with my issues would be solved. 

I also have a couple of enbloc clips that hold 2 rounds for hunting. I just need a a deer round that will shoot out of the gun. It's a accurate and awesome gun. I just want it make more trips out in the field then to a padded rest. 

Sorry for the confusion


----------

